# drweb on FreeBSD 10.2



## Bazz (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi.
I try to install drweb. I download drweb-file-servers_current-current~freebsd_all.tar.gz from http://officeshield.drweb.com/drweb/freebsd/ports/ and run

```
tar -xzvf drweb-file-servers_current-current~freebsd_all.tar.gz
make install
```
log:

```
make install clean
===>  Staging for drweb-file-servers-6.0.2.3
===>  drweb-file-servers-6.0.2.3 depends on package: compat7x-amd64>=0 - found
===>  Generating temporary packing list
cd /usr/home/simonov/drweb-file-servers/work/drweb-file-servers-6.0.2.3 && pkg add drweb-libs  32_*.tbz
pkg: drweb-libs32_6.0.2.2-1212051834~freebsd_amd64.tbz is not a valid package: no manifest fo  und

Failed to install the following 1 package(s): drweb-libs32_6.0.2.2-1212051834~freebsd_amd64.t  bz
*** Error code 70

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/home/simonov/drweb-file-servers
*** Error code 1

Stop.
```
drweb have linux package on https://download.drweb.ru/demoreq/home/?demo_for=3
I run it

```
./drweb-10.1-av-linux-amd64.run
Verifying archive integrity... All good.
Uncompressing Dr.Web for Linux workstations....................................................................................................................................................................................................
OS type, for which a certain package was designed, differs from the type of currently running OS. Installation is aborted.
```

Help plz please!


----------



## SirDice (Feb 29, 2016)

This hasn't been updated in a couple of years. I'm guessing the project is dead. There used to be a port for it but it was removed almost 6 years ago.

security/drweb


----------



## Bazz (Feb 29, 2016)

Yes i know it. I read from manual Drweb. i can install this soft from this script, but how i dont know
http://download.geo.drweb.com/pub/drweb/unix/release/Linux/x64/drweb-10.1-av-linux-amd64.run


----------



## SirDice (Feb 29, 2016)

Ask them to update their FreeBSD version.


----------



## Bazz (Feb 29, 2016)

SirDice said:


> Ask them to update their FreeBSD version.


what do you mean?explain please


----------



## SirDice (Feb 29, 2016)

Apparently their FreeBSD version of the software is too old to be installed on a recent FreeBSD. Ask them to update their software.


----------



## Bazz (Feb 29, 2016)

Thanks you, i try to ask


----------

